# No Oil Pressure 8N



## main148 (Oct 31, 2010)

I read most of the other posts regarding oil pressure, no solution yet. My 8N was last used about 2 months ago. It ran fine with good oil pressure. Started it yesterday - oil pressure spiked and then O. Disconnected the guage line from the engine block, started the engine and no oil came out the block. Took out the relief plug, spring, and rod. Added heavy weight oil (about 1 pint) through the relief valve hole. No oil pressure and still no oil at engine block connection. Took out the filter, filled the cannister with oil, no oil pressure and no oil at pressure guage engine block connection. Drained the oil. The filler plug screen looks good. I am letting it drain now. I am guessing that the next step is to take the pan off and check the oil pump? Any assistance would be appreciated. Also, there was VERY LITTLE oil in the filter when I took it out.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Very little oil in the filter canister would indicate that the pump is not pumping..Let us know what you find.


----------



## aeb793 (May 13, 2012)

*low oil pressure on Ford 600*

I had a Ford 600 with low oil pressure. Removed the oil pan to Plastic gauge the rod bearings and discovered that the tube from the pump to the oil galley of the motor had a nut that was loose. Oil was going from the pump directly back into the oil pan.


----------

